# Chocolate Oatmeal Stout



## Tom (Mar 3, 2009)

I made a Choc/Oatmeal Stout a number of years ago. I am looking for a all grain recipe that one of you have done. What kind of oatmeal do you use reg or the minute one.


----------



## Tom (Mar 6, 2009)

Another question,








How many pounds of Oatmeal for a 10 gallon batch of all grain?


----------



## dragonmaster42 (Mar 6, 2009)

Tepe, you might check some of the recipes at http://www.beertools.com/html/recipes.php The site is set up so you can adjust or search based oningredients and recalculatethe amounts for whatever size batch you want. 


I've read in other places that the minute oats work well and if you use the cut or old fashioned oats you need to precook them.I'm fairly new to brewing but thought I'd throw out here what I know in case it helps. Iwant to do anoatmeal cream stout when I can find sometime.


----------



## paubin (Jun 23, 2009)

I know this is an older topic but I couldnt resist answering. BYO had an article on a oatmeal, coffe,chocolate stout within this past year. I have the article but allas it's unavaileable at the moment..,a lil research on the brew your own site should give results. It's called breakfast stout and it's a clone receipe. It gives both partial and full grain 


Pete


----------



## Wade E (Jun 23, 2009)

Tepe, did you make this batch? If o post the recipe if you think it came out good. Gots to get me some more Cornies.


----------



## vcasey (Jun 24, 2009)

wade said:


> Gots to get me some more Cornies.



Gee, hubby was just saying this morning we needed more as well. Seems most of ours are filled with wine.




VC


----------

